
Ask HN: Good and logical resources on growing kids - drinchev
I have a 10 months old daughter and it&#x27;s getting tougher than ever. We are living outside of &quot;grandmas&quot; location, so we&#x27;re definitely struggling with focusing on something else than our baby. I took some holidays now, but it seems that the most I can do is relax from taking care of the baby.<p>Do you know any good books on that matter?
======
giantg2
If you find something that actually helps, let me know.

My life consists of working fulltime, then watching the kid while my wife goes
to work in the evenings and on the weekends. I also have to find time to shop,
cook, bake, do mechanic work, handyman work, yard work, grow the garden, run a
small apiary-centric business, and so some of the cleaning/laundry/etc.

~~~
thorin
In my experience kids really like helping with chores if you phrase it right
and get better as they get older, until they're teenagers. My kids are 5 and 6
and will help with weeding, clearing up cuttings, washing car/windows. They
generally crave attention, but they also like being left alone to watch TV :-)

------
itronitron
The Baby Whisperer is the only book I remember reading (part of at least.) The
writing style is a bit much but there is some generally good advice such as
'crying baby does not mean bad parent'

The biggest challenge is getting a decent mental break every day. The other
advice I have heard is 'you sleep when the baby sleeps' which is really hard
to follow.

------
amerkhalid
Right now with COVID19 things are a lot different but you can look into
babysitters. Usually, babysitters charge less if you are at home with them. On
many babysitting apps, they call it "Mommy's helpers." This may let you work
on your projects, and you can step in if baby needs something that helpers
cannot handle.

------
fiftyacorn
10 months too young to establish your own routine so give it time

I've found books a waste of time as every child is different.

------
rboyd
We’re hours or days away from having our first and I can’t imagine the next 9
months being harder than the past 9 months.

